# Good sunscreen for very oily acne prone skin



## mmmakeup (May 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a decent sunscreen that isn't too oily or clogging, and preferrably lasts all day so I don't have to reapply every 2 hrs.

At the moment I'm using P20 but it makes me soo shiny and leaves an odd orange cast on my skin :s

I'm on Differin and doxycycline which might cause sun sensitivity, so I don't want to be taking any risks with sun damage, or have my hyperpigmentation scars get any worse!

Oh and I'm in the UK so don't have access to some American brands...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Penn (May 6, 2009)

Have you tried Neutrogena's Ultra Sheer Dry Touch? I'm not sure if you guys have that in the UK but if you do you should give it a try.


----------



## frocher (May 6, 2009)

....


----------



## sofie1507 (May 6, 2009)

hiya, i have bad acne too and i find the best one is cliniques super city block spf 40, its oil free and also gives u protection from the evironment. plus its not too expensive.  i would say check tht out its about £12


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 6, 2009)

i'm currently using Neutrogena Age Shield Face Sunblock w/SPF 90
i burn easily, and have oily/acne prone skin.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2009)

I just bought the Neutrogena spf 90.. it feels great on but have no real results yet.  I alternate with the Shiseido sunblock spf50 which has served me for years and never gives me problems but is 3x price


----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2009)

I adore the Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion SPF 55.  Dries down to a matte finish.  Spendy, but I find it more than worth the price.  A good sunblock is hard to find!


----------



## mmmakeup (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the recs everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll see if i can get hold of some samples to try them out before shelling out...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2009)

I don't know if you have Coopertone in the UK, but their Oil-Free formula For Faces is great.


----------

